# SA424 Rear Connection for Pulling Stumps ect...



## pierre902 (7 mo ago)

New 424 owner here. If I want to connect a chain or cable to pull a stump or pull something, where is the connection? The draw bar? May be a dumb question but I am scratching my head on this one. I have seen people wrap a chain around a box blade but there has to be a better way. Thank you!


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello Pierre, welcome to the forum.

The drawbar attaches below the axle of your tractor and is always the safe connection. Never attach a chain or cable above the rear axle. With good traction and an immovable load, the tractor front end will come up and over on you.


----------



## Ultradog (Feb 27, 2005)

pierre902 said:


> New 424 owner here. If I want to connect a chain or cable to pull a stump or pull something, where is the connection? The draw bar? May be a dumb question but I am scratching my head on this one. I have seen people wrap a chain around a box blade but there has to be a better way. Thank you!


I don't know what an SA 424 is.
Unless it is a crawler with tracks, pulling stumps with a tractor is a bad idea.
Rent a backhoe and dig the stump out.
Safer, better, more effective


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

Ultradog said:


> I don't know what an SA 424 is.
> Unless it is a crawler with tracks, pulling stumps with a tractor is a bad idea.
> Rent a backhoe and dig the stump out.
> Safer, better, more effective


Yanmar SA424, the latest offering


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

pierre902 said:


> New 424 owner here. If I want to connect a chain or cable to pull a stump or pull something, where is the connection? The draw bar? May be a dumb question but I am scratching my head on this one. I have seen people wrap a chain around a box blade but there has to be a better way. Thank you!


BEFORE pulling stumps wit the SA424, watch these vids and learn the best way the SA424 can pull them without breaking any of the powertrain in the machine. 






The 3min mark is where things get going really well. 

Another one










Now, don't be pulling stumps when the ground is rock hard due to no rains. After a good soaking rain spell, maybe a little ground soil loosening, these pop right out.


----------



## jrelkhunt (8 mo ago)

pierre902 said:


> New 424 owner here. If I want to connect a chain or cable to pull a stump or pull something, where is the connection? The draw bar? May be a dumb question but I am scratching my head on this one. I have seen people wrap a chain around a box blade but there has to be a better way. Thank you!


ALWAYS USE THE DRAW BAR FOR THAT--ANYTHING HIGHER CAN CAUSE THE TRACTOR TO FLIP OVER BACKWARDS SQUISHING YOU LIKE A BUG..


----------

